# New member



## VictorT (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi there,

I'm new to this forum. I've had bees for a few years now, but since this year in my own garden. I'm a dutchie, living in Belgium. I hope to learn alot here! Greetz Victor


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Victor!


----------



## Redhawk (Jun 7, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Victor!!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome Victor!


----------

